
An 'oasis' for women? Inside Saudi Arabia’s vast new female-only workspaces - molteanu
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/jul/20/an-oasis-for-women-inside-saudi-arabias-vast-new-female-only-workspaces
======
vikramkr
I wonder if these sorts of places can provide the spaces needed to seed civil
rights movements to demand societal changes in gender rights

